# 2 sailboats aground in Rodanthe



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

saw this on facebook and thought i'd share. i'm nowhere close, or i'd stop by.

Via: Josh Johnson (18 minutes ago)

So the sailboats that ran aground in Rodanthe....Real nice guy, names Eric. Lt. Col. US ARMY Retired. He owns both boats. I've been there since about 8:45 in a wetsuit and have seen a hundred + people walk over the dune line to see the boats run aground, take pictures and leave. But no one has offered actual help. Which honestly is a damn shame. A few really nice ladies have stopped and given him food and water. And Stan Midgett(probably spelled that wrong, don't hate me) has been there all day offering what help he could from shore. Between Eric and myself, bailing water, winching anchor lines, bailing more water, we have the O'day floating for now and nearing the bar. The rudder is broken, so a stern mount will have to be made and hung on the transom. Shouldn't be to much of a problem. The Columbia 32' is another story. For now, the O'day is the main focus. 
If anyone would like to help, he's about a mile south of the Oregon Inlet Bridge.
Someone has already stolen his dinghy, so come to help, not to steal his stuff. The dinghy is a inflatable West Marine kayak, blue and black I think, so if someone has a new toy, guess where it came from.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hpierce301 said:


> saw this on facebook and thought i'd share. i'm nowhere close, or i'd stop by.
> 
> Via: Josh Johnson (18 minutes ago)
> 
> So the sailboats that ran aground in Rodanthe....Real nice guy, names Eric. Lt. Col. US ARMY Retired. He owns both boats.


Please pardon a "dumb question" ... One guy was sailing two sailboats at the same time ?

There weren't any other people mentioned as being on either boat . . .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pea Island...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

My buddy Dave took the sailboat guy some food, water and supplies last week. Someone stole his dingy from one of the boats while he was sleeping on the other. You can see both masts from 12.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> Please pardon a "dumb question" ... One guy was sailing two sailboats at the same time ?
> 
> There weren't any other people mentioned as being on either boat . . .


He was towing one boat that he just bought and didn't have enough power to make it in the inlet


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> He was towing one boat that he just bought and didn't have enough power to make it in the inlet


Story I heard was that he bought both boats really cheap in NJ. They were both damaged in Sandy. Neither boat had a working motor. He was under sail with no navigational equipment other than a compass towing the second boat from NJ to FL alone. Pretty daring mission.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

If that's the case then some might use a different adjective than daring. Graveyard of the Atlantic indeed.

Can't the Coasties help or a salvage tow?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Boats are not a hazard to navigation and the guy is not in danger so I don't think the coast guard cares. The guy has no $$ to pay for a tow off the beach. I don't know what's next. I would guess that he will eventually abandon the boats and someone will take them as salvage.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Funny I keep hearing people "CRY" on the Internet to Help this Guy out... Well this is Hatteras, the GraveYard of the Atlantic.. You are more apt to have someone Claim Salvage Rights then to "Help" You out.. If it is true that he had no Motor on either boat, then the fool got what he deserved.. Believe he got what he deserved if in fact he was towin the boat from Jersey to Fla.. A Foolish endeavor at best.. He is so Hi up on the Beach that he will not Float those boats out, he will need a Low Bow and a Crane.. Someone down here will get them sooner or later.. It is part of Tradition, many a house down here is Built from Salvaged Boats.. 

JAM


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

JAM said:


> Funny I keep hearing people "CRY" on the Internet to Help this Guy out... Well this is Hatteras, the GraveYard of the Atlantic.. You are more apt to have someone Claim Salvage Rights then to "Help" You out.. If it is true that he had no Motor on either boat, then the fool got what he deserved.. Believe he got what he deserved if in fact he was towin the boat from Jersey to Fla.. A Foolish endeavor at best.. He is so Hi up on the Beach that he will not Float those boats out, he will need a Low Bow and a Crane.. Someone down here will get them sooner or later.. It is part of Tradition, many a house down here is Built from Salvaged Boats..
> 
> JAM


wow, didn't know all this about his trip. sounds like someone trying to drive an all wheel drive mitsubishi eclipse out on the sand (saw that one myself) and talking about "... it's all wheel drive, it should make it ...." yeah well, good luck with that eclipse, and with getting those boats to FL.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well if he brought his rod and a throw net he will have plenty of time to perfect his drum cast


----------

